# Round Pen Work



## Celtic Hill Farm (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok, i built a round pen, and want to start working aura in it. I tryed her in it today, but she didn't really know what to do. I want her to move forward, (just walking) and the only way to get her to go forward, was to hit her with it. and i don't want to do that. Is there any other method that i can use? <--- I'm only working her at the walk fornow


----------



## Bonny (Oct 28, 2008)

Bonny didnt know how to lounge or anything when I bought her last year. What I did to get her to understand how to move forward was, I put her on a lead line about 6 foot. Then I took the whip in the opposite hand . I had already worked with her on vocal cues, so when I wanted her to walk forward I would lead her with my (say) left arm and cue her togo with a kiss. If she didnt go I would cue her again and snap the whip in the ground behind her one time.That usually got her moving. Then I would praise her, even if it was only a few steps. we practiced a few times a week for about 15-20 minutes. Eventually she got it and we switched directions same cue different hand leading.

When I taught her to trot on the lead I taught her the vocal cue kiss kiss. Then when I wanted to teach her to lounge I would use the same vocal cue kiss kiss, if she didnt go I would whip the ground behind her twice.That got her moving. Again only a few steps and praise.

So 1 kiss , 1 whip the ground = walk

2 kiss ,2 whip the ground = trot

Eventually they dont need you to the whip the ground. They go on the cues and the arm that is leading the direction.

Once they master that then you can go to a longer lounge and eventually free lounge.

I meant to add to teach her the vocal cues to start with I would walk her on the lead I always kissed 1 time to walk then I would say whoa to stop, again kiss to go then whoa. To teach her to trot cue the kiss kiss I would trot her on the lead line after I double kissed.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, That is basically what i have tried to do, BUT, i can get less then an inch away from her with the whip, cracking it on the ground, and she won't move unless i smack her with it (a few times), and i just don't want to do that to her.


----------



## Bonny (Oct 29, 2008)

Well then I would go back to the start with leading. I would just do a halter and lead. Stand next to her and cue her to walk. Take a few steps and scratch her,praise her and let her know you are sooo pleased with her. I would do this for about 15 minutes every day. Make your time with her so rewarding that she WANTS to work for you.

How old is she? I am no donkey expert but I did work with a friends Jack and he turned around in a few weeks from praise .

Anyone else have an idea?


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Oct 29, 2008)

aura is about 5 or 6, whe has now papers so we don't know


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Oct 30, 2008)

Any one??? Please! I'm at a losse


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Nov 4, 2008)

UPDATE:

Leia: She is doing really good, She Walks and Trots With a surssingle, and side reins. with a simple jointed half cheek snaffle. She Is also jumping at the trot.

Aura: She is doing better, still trying to stick her head down. I made a make-shift, Sidecheck, that is working good. She is walking, and her trot is geting better, but she is lossening up at the walk. She also jumps.


----------



## krissy3 (Nov 12, 2008)

I am in the same position as you are with introducing the round pen to my 4 year old mare. When we go for a walk , I have cues to move forward similar to yours with body language , such as my hand is at her cheek area and when my hand goes down she stops , when it goes forward she goes forward, then to encourage her to move when she is being slow and lazy I use a crop with the little leater paddles on the end and just reach around to tap her . Thats only to encourage movement and as soon as 1 foot moves the crop is instantly out of her site. Now just having the crop in hand is enough . In the round pen I use a rope in my hand and use my body language to get her to move then I make my body small and no eye contact while she is moving. try www.nickernetwork.com for free videos so you get an idea.It takes time , and pacients, and for me one step anywhere is showing me that he-she is trying so its a reward. Also try walking in hand around and around in the round pen for a few weeks ...its boring but it may help. you can also ask a friend to walk on the outer side of your donk, while you stand in the middle of the pen and go through the motions. It helps to use spacific words to work like "WALK ON and TROT, and CANTER when you use these words use a different pitch , trot being more elevated or excited, walk being slow and lower voice. when you say "WALK ON have your friend walk the donk out, and stop when you ask for a halt. hope you understand what i am saying ..good luck , it should work. at least it has with 3 of mine.


----------

